# Import only cr2 - help pls



## dancarroll32 (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi all

There must be a way to set import preferences on the new lightroom so if you've shot raw & jpg you can only import one or the other?  The only onlince advice seems to relate to lightroom classic

help pls!

thanks


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi and welcome!

I believe not - you just point it at a folder (or device) and can then select all or de-select ones you don't wish to import.


----------



## dancarroll32 (Sep 1, 2019)

ridiculous when you have hundreds of photos to work through!  but ok.

also - do you know why when I delete a photo now it's not being deleted just greyed over?? incredibly annoying  any ideas?

thanks!


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Sep 1, 2019)

To avoid, I tend to pre-sort locally (filter a folder and then copy the ones I want or delete the ones I don't)

Delete - no, not seen that. Rules should be:

Delete from an album - it deletes but stays in All Photos
Delete from All Photos - deletes from everywhere but keeps a copy for 60 days (or until you delete from the Deleted folder)

Grayed over - so then can you do anything with it (like edit)?


----------



## dancarroll32 (Sep 1, 2019)

Ok that seems to have sorted itself out

Next problem - I can't seem to see an option to set a specific file name when exporting files - or with the new cloud lightroom 'save to'

any idea how I do this?

many thanks!


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Sep 1, 2019)

Hit the Share - Save to - More Options - File Naming - change to Custom and enter a name


----------



## dancarroll32 (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi Paul

No 'more options' on my screen see below


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 1, 2019)

I think Paul's just had a bit of a "senior moment" (though he looks too young to be having those), and has confused the cloudy Lightroom (which doesn't yet have export renaming) with Lightroom Classic (which does).


----------



## dancarroll32 (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks Jim 

I have to be honest after some years off using lightroom it seems to just be a less efficient way to batch process - something as simple as renaming is pretty crucial!

Ok my next question - is there a way for me to easily download and migrate my current project to Classic?

many thanks!


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Sep 1, 2019)

Jim Wilde said:


> I think Paul's just had a bit of a "senior moment" (though he looks too young to be having those), and has confused the cloudy Lightroom (which doesn't yet have export renaming) with Lightroom Classic (which does).


You're being kind Jim (but I think you're right!!!!)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 10, 2019)

dancarroll32 said:


> Ok my next question - is there a way for me to easily download and migrate my current project to Classic?


Hi Dan, looks like we missed this question. Save to > Original Format and importing into Classic is probably your simplest option. Alternatively, if Sync wasn't already on in Classic, turning it on will download the cloud contents.


----------

